# Why "No such file or directory"



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

When trying to start tivoweb in a telnet session I now get this:

bash-2.02# /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb console
bash: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

I have executed this hundreds of times and the file most definately exists !

I have tried replacing it just in case it was corrupted or something.

Is it a permission thing, I have not deliberately changed any permissions ?

Also how can I delete the whole /var/hack directory ?

DOS was so much easier.................................!


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

If the TiVo linux has the rm command then it's

rm -r <directory>

If you must ...


----------



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

To KiNeL : did you ever resolve this problem? I'm encountering the same problem that the tivoweb file is not found, yet I can see it with Filezilla


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Crikey m8, I have trouble remembering what I did 13 hours ago let alone 13 months...!

I sure I must have sorted it but please don't ask me how.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Could it be lack of read/write access to the directory?

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Could be 

a) permissions,

Fix:

&#37; cd /var/hack/tivowebplus/
% chmod a+x tivoweb

b) wrong linefeeds, caused by transferring in ascii mode, or editing on a pc

Fix:

% cd /var/hack/tivowebplus
% /var/hack/dos2unix tivoweb
% chmod a+x tivoweb

(dos2unix attached)


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Almost certainly b).

The error message that the program "/var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb" has returned the error "No such file or directory" because its first line has a typo in it introduced by transferring the file as text not binary, and the program that the first line is calling cannot be found.


----------

